# Substance abuse Billing



## Marie428cj (Oct 23, 2017)

Hello I am new to this field and need to figure out how to bill for DTX, RTC, PHP, IOP and OP anyone know where
 I can find more information on how to bill for these services for a recovery center billing on a UB-04 in California . 
Thank you 

Been using rev codes 0120, 0913,0906
HCPCS: H0010, H0019, H0035, H0015


----------



## btreedy (Oct 24, 2017)

*Suboxone billing*

I am also needing guidance on how to bill for a suboxone clinic. 
This is for a recovery center in Kentucky, billed on a UB. 


ANY information will be greatly appreciated. 

I can be contacted by email at: ttye@ambky.com


----------



## EMHaven (Dec 19, 2017)

Marie428cj said:


> Hello I am new to this field and need to figure out how to bill for DTX, RTC, PHP, IOP and OP anyone know where
> I can find more information on how to bill for these services for a recovery center billing on a UB-04 in California .
> Thank you
> 
> ...



I do this type of billing in CA. Email me at emily@thehaven.com so we can connect!


----------

